

A 3-D View of a Chart That Predicts the Economic Future - jashkenas
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/03/19/upshot/3d-yield-curve-economic-growth.html

======
jweir
This is a great piece of design. It works in 2d, 3d, the colors are
meaningful, the walk through is informative. Bravo.

------
JackFr
Truly outstanding graphics -- informative and beautiful (although the copy
could go a little more in depth.)

Can anyone tell me what framework this is built with?

